# Thorn bush



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

What kind of a thorn bush can I plant in zone 6a / 6b ( Nova Scotia)? Preferablly it won't have roots that are invasive and send out shoots. It would be nice if it had fruit or berries but not important


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Holly Bush. Has very thorny leaves, and red berries. (Looks pretty, BUT NOT EDIBLE)

I hate them. I've painted too may houses with those bushes planted around the house,
and they are not fun to mess with. Especially when they are taller than me.
Like any hedge/bush type, they are meant to be trimmed.
They do really well in cold or warm area's.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Save the berries and make "Cranberry sauce" for those you want to get rid of.


----------

